# Hässliche Konqueror / Firebird Fonts?

## bond

Hi,

wie kann ich denn die Fonts in o.g. Programmen ändern? ich habe das Problem das die helvetica Fonts standardmässig total "unschön" aussehen.

thx

Mark

----------

## Voltago

Hi! Falls Du im Firebird die Schriften in den Menüs und in der Addressleiste meinst, dann kopiere doch mal folgende Datei als 'userChrome.css' nach ~/.phoenix/default/<someuglyfoldername>/chrome

```
windows, dialog, wizard, page, popup, menupopup, menubar,

menu, toolbox, toolbar, urlbar, tabbrowser, statusbar,

menuitem, button

{

    font-family: Arial Black, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif !important;

    font-size: 10pt !important;

}

```

----------

## bond

ne meinte schon die Webseitendarstellung

----------

## schmutzfinger

die kann man in beiden browsers problemlos einstellen. vielleicht einfach mal ein paar menüs durchsuchen  :Wink: 

----------

## piquadrat

Firebird (Mozilla ist wohl ähnlich): Tools > Options... > General > Fonts & Colors

Konqueror: Der sollte soviel ich weis die in KDE global eingestellten Fonts nutzen.

Die Bitstream Fonts sind übrigens sehr hübsch

----------

## ralph

Konqueror:

Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> Fonts   :Shocked: 

----------

